# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  possible malware and pop ups

## halim.matin

as per title. assistance needed.
win 7 64bit

----------


## olejah

Haven't seen any malware.
What sort of pop ups ?

----------


## halim.matin

they are like vouchers or coupon codes. for example if i hover the mouse of a picture of a phone then a voucher for" $50 off iphone 5" will appear.

----------


## Techno

you use a router?

----------


## halim.matin

yes. wifi router that i got from Sky broadband.

----------


## Techno

Check the settings of the router. Note the DNS settings

----------


## olejah

Plus

Download MiniToolBox.exe and save it on the desktop Run the utility and select the following items:
 *Report IE Proxy Settings* *Report FF Proxy Settings*  *List content of Hosts*  *List IP configuration*  *List Winsock Entries* *List last 10 Event Viewer log* *List Devices* *List Users, Partitions and Memory size.*

Click "Go" After the scanning report will be created - *Result.txt* . You should attach it in this thread. If you closed the report, it would be in the same directory, which you ran the utility from.

----------

*Techno*,  *thyrex*

----------

